# My new 2001 S8



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Just picked this up. Appears to have every option available when purchased including the Alcantara Package. :thumbup:


----------



## sir8valve (Oct 6, 2004)

Picked mine up last month as well. Not many people on these forums for these cars.

Really wish I had the alcantra but oh well, cant win them all. Got every other option including a built in radar and nav. Only 61k miles though!


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

I purchased my '01 S8 last November. I friggin love this thing.










I wish the Vortex forums had more active D2 owners, the other Audi specific forums don't have the nice layout and history that VWV has.

O.P. is yours black on black? If so, you and I are 2 out of something like 51 cars.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow... Responses! :laugh:
Yeah - not many of these cars imported, so not a big following of owners I presume. Mine is black with ecru alcantara interior. 
Every upgrade minus the solar moon roof, which I wouldn't want anyways. 
78K miles when I bought it in January.


----------



## herbie-53-guy (Feb 28, 2003)

lookin at an 04 is there anyhting i should be aware of?


----------



## dpod @ Ceramic Pro (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome to the club


----------

